# Status Indian gifting car?



## rusty_shackleford (May 18, 2012)

I have family members with Native Status meaning they can buy a car without paying HST. My question is would it be illegal to have one purchase the car and immediately gift it to me? I'm not looking for moral opinions here, just purely if it would get anyone in trouble. I can't figure out if it would be exploiting a loop hole or actual tax evasion. Where would I be able to find information on this? I am in BC

Thanks


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

The purchase of any goods must be delivered to a reserve by the vendor or its agent to be exempt- which means that one can't walk onto a car lot and drive away tax free, First Nations status or not (unless the vendor is on a reserve in the first place). But what is done with an item afterward is personal and none of the gov'ts business AFAIK. More info here:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/gst-tps/frstntns/menu-eng.html


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

If you give them the money, it wouldn't be a gift.

In Ontario, unless they are immediate family, I believe the second purchaser has to pay sales tax to transfer the ownership.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Iam not going to give you the answer you want to hear but I will give you the answer in my opinion which will give you the most long term happines. (if you have the courage to accept the truth)

When I was younger & failed to have the courage to face the trueth, I didnt want to be a man & take responsibility for my self & instead inflict the pain of the which is needed for my survival to others. 

Now I have the courage to accept the truth as my friend & understand my happiness is dependent on having high esteem which is an omni present physcological need that entails that Iam capable, worthy of living & committed to that which is good & true. I now welcome the truth which is needed for survival of my happiness. 

The first question I always ask my self before I take any action is what will promote the most long term happiness. Iam guided by that which is moral & that which is moral is that which promotes the most long term happiness.

Each fox, each rabbit & even each wolf provides for its own exsistance or is granted none @ all. When I take responsibility for myself I have high esteem. When I do not take responsibility for myself I have low esteem which simply results in to much pain to bear.

If everyone to thier best & honest ability tries to hold themselfs up would the world be a better place?


----------

